# The night of the net boy



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll let mellon explain...(8.6 pound channel cat and 7.7 pound Flathead)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets not forget the 4 lb channel. (Not that I'm counting the 3 Fish to your 0 Fish!!!!)

Anyways all caught on gama 8/0 Oct Circle hooks, 1 on Fresh Cut Shad, 1 on Day Old Cut Shad, 1 on Fresh Cut Sucker. Missed another, hit on Fresh cut sucker head. I'm not getting into the details. 

Had a good time w/ Pendogg, even if it cost me $70! (by walking out on O.T.)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No fair, I had to work...Nice fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That 1st pic doenst really make me look like the fat bastard that I am . Nice going Nate! Jack.... your fired. Nate is my personal pic boy.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

yea mellon you look about 50-lbs lighter in that pic.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

where is your NECK mellonhead?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

His mellon head swallowed up his neck!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys  Good pics also.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, Im jealous!!! I show you guys my spot and look what happens, you guys keep going on nights I cant make it.  

Mellon, nice fish, this spot seems to hold some really nice channels,and Im sure the "Fish Gods" were paying you back for getting pimped by the wife the night before. I dont know about you, but "Pity" fish are the best ones,  

Me and Pendog66 will be pounding the spot once again tonight with CF Billy. We will be staying late so hopefully we can get into the late night bite.
BTW, how late were you guys there last night and what times did you get your fish?

Salmonid (Im afraid tonight, Ill be the Net Boy)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid, when you take people to your spot, you must blindfold them...Or else your areas will be fished hard by more and more people, word has a way of spreading...I hope the meathunters dont find this location.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Flathunter, yeah, I know what your saying and so far I trust the tightlipped folks that know about this spot, Jackfish, Pendog66 and even Mellon. I actually encouraged them to help me figure out what this spot holds but I understand completely about keeping spots secret. Even if we all keep quiet,the locals may notice more pressure there and start fishing there themselves and thats a bad thing as Im sure you already know.
Like all river locations, to find a good spot, just do a little homework, understand how rivers work, look at maps and the spots are there for everyone to locate. Thats all I did. I also figured opening up this spot to the right folks would allow the more experienced folks to more forthgiving with bait, sinkers and knowledge about there other spots,  
By the way, as a Mentor of Mellon, you would be allowed to fish our spot once we drugged, blindfolded and had you properly secured in the trunk of Mellons car.

These fish seem to be in this spot in numbers with lots of 5-10 lb fish so the hard part is keeping it hush for the next 2-3-4 years until they really get big enough to be trophy's. That means NO harvest at all of any fish!! If folks want to stock ponds with fish, they should always get them from paylakes like Ill do when my pond is ready for them. Taking wild fish to stock in ponds is wrong, but releasing paylake fish to a place where they stand a good chance to reproduce and actually live there life out is understandable.

Salmonid
PS Ive already scouted another spot that looks equally as good


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I admire you thoughts on this.....Selling wild fish to paylakes is very bad, and it hurts the fishery..But taking wild fish to stock ponds is equally as bad..I am talking mainly about Flatheads, as Channel cats are a little more abudent, allthough there numbers can be hurt as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I agree. Mark, I want to scout an area I've always wondered about. Letts hook up next week & I'll show you where I'm talking. I think we could find some bigger flats. We may have to walk a ways, but I think we will do pretty good.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> even if it cost me $70! (by walking out on O.T.)


a weekday trip to the maumee with DIP usually costs me way over 100 bucks. I usually leave early that day to get bait and take off the next. I figure I miss about 6 hrs. overtime plus gas money, eats, and more eats. I ain't complaining though!  

Nice fish and you've got on big ass mellon head.


----------

